# Community > Resource Library >  Users Guide to Adhesives

## Cordite

Done right and with the right adhesive and it's not "just glued together" but immensely strong.

Nice intro sure to include something you did not know:Users Guide to Adhesives.pdf

Detailed book for those who use adhesives professionally: Handbook of Adhesives and Sealants.pdf

Now, it's the middle of the night where I am and I can't sleep for jet lag.

----------


## Gibo

Stop sniffing glue then!!!  :Psmiley:

----------


## Cordite

> Stop sniffing glue then!!!


So you think we can ask the mods for a sticky for this thread?

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha that was a beauty!!

----------


## gonetropo

i dont know about adhesives but when it come to lubricants i had a fiend at the turn of the century get confused between y2k and k,y gel
his hands fell off his clock

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## Cordite

Daylight has come, not going to stick around any more...  Night guys.

----------


## 2post

700 plus pages, now I’m going to be up all night.

----------


## Marty Henry

> 700 plus pages, now I’m going to be up all night.


Who would have thought that glue could be so riveting.

----------


## Chilli_Dog

The West system PDFs are quit useful as well

https://www.westsystem.com/instruction-manuals/

There is also a good one on boat building

----------


## muzza

if you put superglue on that cats front paws and then sit him on the bonnet of your car he will make an interactive hood ornament as you drive around corners..... just thinking aloud ...

----------


## Bol Tackshin

> if you put superglue on that cats front paws and then sit him on the bonnet of your car he will make an interactive hood ornament as you drive around corners..... just thinking aloud ...


And an automatic siren.  Although a live cat hood ornament is very tacky.

----------


## Got Juice?

> Who would have thought that glue could be so riveting.


Once you read through it, the information really sticks.

----------


## Cordite

This thread has an increasing number of adherents.  Start a cult?

"You can stick out any time you like, but you can never peel."



.....

----------


## Cordite

Intro article from Britannia on Adhesives.

Here is a link to a great traditional glue, casein glue, which makes some of the strongest wood-to-wood bonding, stronger than epoxy and does not soften with heating as epoxy does (casein is used in fire resistant doors).  It does not do wood-to-metal bonds though.

From the link: 

"Casein glue

Casein glue is a type of adhesive made from milk protein. The glue is known to be very strong over a long period of time and is resistant to water. It has a longer drying time (clamp your piece of work for 2 – 4 hours). There have been many uses for casein glue throughout history. There are records that show it was created and used by the ancient Egyptians. It was employed in the Middle Ages to bind together thin panels into thicker plates on which artists could paint. It also is believed to be used by makers of famous musical instruments that have lasted for a century or more. It was used extensively in woodworking, furniture making and even to assemble early wooden aircraft (WW2 fighter aircraft).

The process of creating this glue is nearly identical to that of making cheese and can easily be performed at home. There are various recipes to be found online. The most basic ones only contain: skimmed milk (powder), vinegar, baking soda and water. Replacing baking soda with slaked lime gives a more durable and water resistant glue."

Making Casein Glue / Paint, depending on the dilution and if you add pigments.  Makes a fire resistant indoor paint.  Casein glue is very resistant to occasional prolonged soaking with water, but if left somewhere where it keeps getting repeatedly wet it will be destroyed by mold / bacteria.  In the video below, if you skip the baking soda step, you can use the casein to make casein plastic items, from buttons to knife "bone" handles (yep, those bone handle knives in your mum's kitchen drawer are casein handles).

----------


## Woody

Very interesting. Thanks @Cordite

----------


## rewa

> Who would have thought that glue could be so riveting.


I thought Glue was the opposition....

----------


## rewa

> And an automatic siren.  Although a live cat hood ornament is very tacky.


Only if the Glue's good

----------

